# HI



## TM sam (Sep 27, 2013)

I joined the forum as we have decided to add a pedigree cat to our family & I wanted some opinions & advise on suitable breeds etc.

I have had cats & animals all my life, been involved with dogs heavily.

We have Tibetan Mastiffs & Poodles mainly & all are used to cats as we have 3 pet cats atm 1 desexed SH tabby & white tom & 2 desexed females a mother & daughter combo. The mum is Fluffy a very fluffy LH tabby & daughter is a plush coated SH.

I am told my Fluffy has a temperament closest to a Main **** she is very confident assertive cat wants you when she wants you but look out when she dose not, lol... 
We love her she keeps us well entertained so I have been researching Main Coons & the Forrest breeds mainly. 

But I do admit I love the look of the pointed coloured cats especially some Birmans I have seen.

So any advice is most appreciated


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I can't help with the breeds but I can welcome you to the forum. I just adopt old cats and don't worry about what breed they are. I have found that a cat's personality has little to do with actual breed.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

This isn't foolproof, but will give you a fairly good idea of what breeds to consider. A lot depends on activity level, grooming, friendliness, etc. Let us know what you come up with.

Animal Planet :: Guides :: Cat Breed Selector


----------



## TM sam (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks guys. 
We are farm people & always had cats but just your garden variety moggy & I am sure I still have a few those in the future but atm I really keen on a pure breed cat.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

Here's a couple of websites to check out from CFA (Cat Fanciers' Assoc.)

Finding the Purrfect Pedigreed Kitten

Breed Personality Chart

Good luck in your search!


----------

